# Open Light Systems?



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I came across this company that sells batteries for Lupine and a few other manufactures and was wondering if anyone is using their product? I'm looking at a Lupine 8.7 Ah Li-Ion Battery for my Wilma to have an extra battery.
http://www.open-light.de/en/home/

Any thoughts?

Woody


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

check the geomangear threads and website www.geomangear.com, i think hes using them for magicshine replacement packs.


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

I looked at the website you linked. Their stuff looks pretty good (like most things German).
I'm now eyeing off their biggest Li-Ion battery as a possible upgrade for my twin IBlaast IX system from Nightlightning.
I know I have Molex connectors, but I'm not sure if those Open Light System connectors are the same - to my eye they look close though. Or if the voltage is compatible (I think my Nightlightning battery is 14.8 volts).
Can anyone verify if Lupine & Nightlightning use the same connectors?

Thanks for the link.

Cheers, Digger.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

You should drop them an email to see if the connector is the same or if it is not maybe they can add the Night Lighting's connector to the battery you are interested in.
I sent them an email Friday after hours and I'm waiting for a reply, should be Monday.

Woody


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We have been testing the OLS Lupine compatible packs since November, the 8.7Ah pack is awesome, it runs the Lupine Betty on high for 4 hours and the Piko 3 for approx 9 hours :thumbsup:



woody.1 said:


> You should drop them an email to see if the connector is the same or if it is not maybe they can add the Night Lighting's connector to the battery you are interested in.
> I sent them an email Friday after hours and I'm waiting for a reply, should be Monday.
> 
> Woody


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> We have been testing the OLS Lupine compatible packs since November, the 8.7Ah pack is awesome, it runs the Lupine Betty on high for 4 hours and the Piko 3 for approx 9 hours :thumbsup:


 You guys have actually got 4 hours on that 8.7Ah battery??? My Lupine 7.5Ah only gives me 2:45.Doesn't add up.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes, I normally get just over 3 hours from my newest Lupine 7.5Ah pack. The OLS 8.7Ah pack gave me burntime of over 3 hrs 50 mins last time I timed it. I was really surprised as I only expected 3.5hrs max, I think the OLS burntime stats are conservative or my Betty isn't running as hard as most

http://www.open-light.de/en/Batteri...ma- Tesla- Piko- Edison - Nightmare.html#tabs



indebt said:


> You guys have actually got 4 hours on that 8.7Ah battery??? My Lupine 7.5Ah only gives me 2:45.Doesn't add up.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

That is very encouraging news!!!! Cheers!! My Lupine pack is from June 2010,has there been an improvement on them since?I guess if thermo protection kicks in for a bit do to steep climbs etc,could extend claimed battery time as well.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes I was getting about 3 hrs from my newest 7.5Ah pack in early November at the 24 Hours of Fury. OLS states that the 8.7Ah pack has 23% more capacity than the 7.5Ah packs which is awesome when the weight remains the same but burntime increases



indebt said:


> That is very encouraging news!!!! Cheers!! My Lupine pack is from June 2010,has there been an improvement on them since?I guess if thermo protection kicks in for a bit do to steep climbs etc,could extend claimed battery time as well.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey GeoMan,
Just curious - How long did it take to receive your battery from OLS? You know being an international order...

Woody


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

It was a sample, so we had a bunch come in via DHL, not through their regular sales dept. We are discussing retailing the OLS Lupine compatible packs in the US at the moment. :thumbsup:



woody.1 said:


> Hey GeoMan,
> Just curious - How long did it take to receive your battery from OLS? You know being an international order...
> 
> Woody


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> It was a sample, so we had a bunch come in via DHL, not through their regular sales dept. We are discussing retailing the OLS Lupine compatible packs in the US at the moment. :thumbsup:


Yeah I sent you an email a couple of days ago and you said "you are in the works".
So if you got a bunch I'll buy one from you today so I don't have to do the international thing.

Send me a PM if we can work it out. I need the soft case too...

Woody


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I noticed GeoManGear is now selling the OLS for Lupines now. 

I ordered a 8.7 from OPS and they weren't set up to ship to the USA so luckily my daughter lives in the UK and had it shipped there, which she received last week. Now I'm waiting for it to arrive.

Woody


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Woody
Yes we received our first shipment of Lupine compatible packs several days ago from OLS, we have the 5.8Ah and 8.7Ah packs in stock. You will enjoy the extra burntime that you get from the 8.7Ah pack. :thumbsup:



woody.1 said:


> I noticed GeoManGear is now selling the OLS for Lupines now.
> 
> I ordered a 8.7 from OPS and they weren't set up to ship to the USA so luckily my daughter lives in the UK and had it shipped there, which she received last week. Now I'm waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> Woody


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Can anyone offer any thoughts on these batteries please?


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

billysan said:


> Can anyone offer any thoughts on these batteries please?


I have not experienced any problems with the battery I purchased. It looks like Geoman is not selling them anymore.
Hey Geoman, why did you stop selling the batteries?
Woody


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

billysan said:


> Can anyone offer any thoughts on these batteries please?


Shoot me an email and I'll forward a write up comparing them to the lupine packs.


----------



## OpenLight (Oct 17, 2011)

*Open Light Systems US Site*

Open Light Systems also has a US website and location based out of Montana. The US website is their name without spaces .com.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Woody
It was economics, it really is expensive importing from Germany in smaller quantities. The guys at OLS are great and so is their product, we use their 8.7Ah packs with our Betty's all the time.

Thanks
GeoMan



woody.1 said:


> I have not experienced any problems with the battery I purchased. It looks like Geoman is not selling them anymore.
> Hey Geoman, why did you stop selling the batteries?
> Woody


----------

